# What's in a name..........



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

I always have wondered about our own mammascarlatti ( and her possible relationship with Domenico Scarlatti). mamma, if there is another thread, that I have missed, with a decent explanation of your avatar and forum user-name, please direct me to iy so I can rest easier.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, she has said more than once that she likes the sonatas he composed, then she decided to adopt his name.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Well, she has said more than once that she likes the sonatas he composed, then she decided to adopt his name.


Yes, well before I joined this community I started using this name when I was going through an obsession with learning the piano and listening to every Scarlatti sonata I could lay my hands on. I still love his music, and trying to learn some of his pieces gave me great respect for his inventiveness and use of harmony.

What about others on the forum? We know Almaviva is the wine not the vile seducer.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Mine is Palau de la Música Catalana.

I 'found' opera through José Carreras who is from Barcelona. When I first went looking for places in the city connected to him, I wanted to look around the Liceu but it was closed.

I came across the Palau by accident while I was wondering through the city one evening and although it's not directly connected with José he has often performed there and is involved with its on-going development.


----------



## CageFan (Dec 2, 2010)

What if I change my name into DrinkingSong? Should I be considered a VerdiLover then?

Toast and Cheer! Nice to meet you here.





[yt][yt]


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

CageFan said:


> What if I change my name into DrinkingSong? Should I be considered a VerdiLover then?
> 
> Toast and Cheer! Nice to meet you here.
> 
> ...


There are dozens and dozens of drinking songs in opera, not only Verdi's.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> We know Almaviva is the wine not the vile seducer.


True, but what I hadn't disclosed before, is that the maker of the Almaviva wine is a big opera fan and he named his wine for Count Almaviva...

No, but the reason I picked this name is that it is in the interface between my two biggest hobbies - opera and wine. And to tell you the truth, it also describes me a little, in terms of being a lively soul, if I can be excused for the self-congratulatory description. Maybe I should say Almavivace.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> True, but what I hadn't disclosed before, is that the maker of the Almaviva wine is a big opera fan and he named his wine for Count Almaviva...
> 
> No, but the reason I picked this name is that it is in the interface between my two biggest hobbies - opera and wine. And to tell you the truth, it also describes me a little, in terms of being a lively soul, if I can be excused for the self-congratulatory description. Maybe I should say Almavivace.


Considering that you go nuts over every woman in the loveliest soprano thread you should have called yourself Cherubino instead.


----------



## Gualtier Malde (Nov 14, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> What about others on the forum? We know Almaviva is the wine not the vile seducer.


I chose my name because I fell in love with (no, not the jester's daughter) its deep philosophical implications and undercurrents. Now, to explain this, I have to make a confession: *Gualtier Malde* is not my real name. So to subtly alert you to the possibility of this, I chose a name that isn't _anyone's_ real name.

(Not really, of course. I just went with the first name that came to mind.)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Considering that you go nuts over every woman in the loveliest soprano thread you should have called yourself Cherubino instead.


Actually Gaston I've always wondered about the deep significance of your username.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Considering that you go nuts over every woman in the loveliest soprano thread you should have called yourself Cherubino instead.


go nuts over 'every'.......? What about poor snoezig Elly Ameling


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

classidaho said:


> go nuts over 'every'.......? What about poor snoezig Elly Ameling


I have a discriminating taste. No snoezig Elly Ameling for me. I'm too busy trying to please Anna, Miah, Isabel, Danielle, Patricia, Renée, and my wife. Soprano Polygamy is tough! Sometimes I think I should just allow myself a full night of sleep from time to time, but they won't let me.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

well, maybe you could use a snoz-zzzzzzzzzzz-ig Elly Ameling zzzzzzzz-uh in you life zzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*The name of the rose...*






Martiin Pitchon


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> Actually Gaston I've always wondered about the deep significance of your username.


It's sort of a tribute to Jean Harlow, the legendary actress from the 1930's. She was 26 when she died.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*re: my User Name*:tiphat:

*re: my Avatar*:trp:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

classidaho said:


> well, maybe you could use a snoz-zzzzzzzzzzz-ig Elly Ameling zzzzzzzz-uh in you life zzzzzzzzzz.


good point! I could easily fall asleep while looking at her plain face. I need a break from all these gorgeous women in my life.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> *re: my User Name*:tiphat:
> 
> *re: my Avatar*:trp:


I had figured as much.

Here is a picture of my Alma Mater:


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

My nickname was adopted by me some years ago when I was a regular visitor to a rather fine classical music chat room in Yahoo! (now since ruined by porn bots and people from certain foreign countries just looking for cyber-sex). I'm a manager in the classical music business, hence the second part of my nick. 'Del' is short for my full real name in the UK. 'Delicious'? Well, I really couldn't say...


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I have been called Herkku since my school days. It comes from the beginning of my surname Her-. Herkku is an actual Finnish word, which means delicacy...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> I had figured as much.
> 
> Here is a picture of my Alma Mater:


Here's mine


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

The University of Helsinki is scattered around the town in many types of buildings of different ages. The medical faculty (mine) hadn't always been lucky, although the institutes of anatomy and physiology were beautiful, when I studied. I couldn't find pictures of them, to my amazement, and now they have been resituated in a hypermodern complex near the Helsinki University Hospital. The first buildings were neoclassical in style, like the main building and the library, of which I have pictures here:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice, Herkku, you're a doctor?


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, I am an anaesthesiogist. Are you familiar with the phrase: do it with an anaesthesiogist and you won't feel a thing?!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Yeah, I am an anaesthesiogist. Are you familiar with the phrase: do it with an anaesthesiogist and you won't feel a thing?!


LOL, pretty funny!:lol::tiphat:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice buildings Herkku. It's good to study somewhere that makes you feel good when you walk through it. I feel sorry for my kids if they attend locally as Auckland University has been rebuilt in Brutalist style which really gets me down.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

The second huge picture is called http://en.academic.ru/pictures/enwiki/77/*MedicalCenter*.jpg. Should I make some medical assumptions about you?


----------



## Gualtier Malde (Nov 14, 2010)

How about this?

Charming, isn't it.


----------



## Gualtier Malde (Nov 14, 2010)

This doesn't quite look as expected, how do you guys upload pictures?

(In this case, though, I don't think you want it any larger.)

And no, it's not Auckland, New Zealand.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> The second huge picture is called http://en.academic.ru/pictures/enwiki/77/*MedicalCenter*.jpg. Should I make some medical assumptions about you?


You should.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

OK. What speciality?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

That, I would tell you by private message, but I've tried and you're not receiving them (maybe you set your features to only receive PMs from friends? In any case, I sent a request for friendship as well).


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

OK! I think I managed it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> OK! I think I managed it.


You have managed the friendship request, thanks.
But we still can't send you PMs.
Maybe you need to go to your profile and click on the option about Private Messages.
If I remember correctly, you have options there of receiving messages from anybody, or just from friends, or just from moderators/adminstrators, or not at all. You're probable set for not at all, because when we click on your name, the private message option doesn't show.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Gualtier Malde said:


> This doesn't quite look as expected, how do you guys upload pictures?
> 
> (In this case, though, I don't think you want it any larger.)
> 
> And no, it's not Auckland, New Zealand.


No, it's infinitely prettier than our univ. Where is it?


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> You have managed the friendship request, thanks.
> But we still can't send you PMs.


If I go to the User ControlPanel -> Your Profile -> Edit Your Details, I get this message:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have been using Art Rock as my internet name since 2006, when I started a blog on fine arts and music - it is also my favourite sub-genre of rock. My avatar is, well, me. Duh.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> If I go to the User ControlPanel -> Your Profile -> Edit Your Details, I get this message:


Herkku, I found out from the administrators that they have temporarily blocked access to all user profiles because of spammers. But if you send them a message asking them to alter your profile for you and turn on the private message feature, they'll do it. I have even mentioned the problem (including your username) to Krummhorn, if you send him a message, he'll fix it for you.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks! I sent a similar message to the administrators, too, but so far nothing has happened! I eagerly wait for this obstacle to be removed!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> Thanks! I sent a similar message to the administrators, too, but so far nothing has happened! I eagerly wait for this obstacle to be removed!


Sure. I have no problem telling *you* more about me, but it's just that too much personal information in the open can lead to the possibility of some hacker or hater (not that I know of any in this forum, but who knows what the future brings?) identifying precisely who I am. I've seen it happening in another forum I had participated of (and it was one of the reasons I left although it wasn't with me that it happened). A member there had to quit and delete his facebook profile when a hater he had argued with found out his real name and posted his facebook page for all the board to see, and even posted pictures of the user's two daughters, and his real street address. That's a bit scary, since in the Internet one never knows, sometimes you argue with someone about some minor point, and the person is some hateful revengeful lunatic.

See, for instance: I have disclosed here that I'm Italian-American. I have posted pictures of my Alma Mater. People know my profession. If I tell you the specialty as well in the open, then, there aren't any other Italian-Americans in my small department. A persistent stalker could get to my real name.

While I have no "enemies" here (I hope... ) there were some nasty people in the board that I used to be a member of, and many there know that I have migrated to this one in which I kept the same screename, so, I don't want certain people to be able to put 2 and 2 together, since people are free to *read* this board without being members of it (the kind of people I'm talking about would be banned from here in no time, but in that other board they weren't, because there was no moderator).

This is why I have no trouble disclosing certain personal informations, but not a whole bunch. I also have no trouble disclosing it all to certain people (Natalie and Annie for instance know my real full name) but not to all people. I have learned to trust you already so I wouldn't mind telling *you* more, but these things are best handled through private messages, so I'm waiting for you to be able to receive those so that I can tell you more.

I hope I don't sound like a paranoid conspiracy nut!

But I'm serious, in a couple of decades of Internet posting, I've seen some weird things happening.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> I hope I don't sound like a paranoid conspiracy nut!


Not at all.



Almaviva said:


> But I'm serious, in a couple of decades of Internet posting, I've seen some weird things happening.


I feel the same.

I used to be very active on motor racing forums and naively used my real name. Because I work in the public sector, my name and (work) contact details are in the public domain for the information of people who require my advice & I also have my own work-related website.

If you Google my name I come up on the first or second page.

Within days of registering with one Formula One forum, I was being pestered by calls to my office, so I am extra careful these days.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> I hope I don't sound like a paranoid conspiracy nut!


No, you don't. I have exactly the same fears. I got fed up with Facebook after three weeks or so, because everything and everyone was coming too close for comfort. I like this type of forum where you can just have conversation about things that you are interested in. I have accepted two members as friends before you, but I won't reveal even their usernames. I don't know, if I have prevented the PM's myself, but if I have, it has been for the same reasons that you mentioned. I hope that the blockade could be abolished, though.


----------

